# What reverbs are you using?



## Ryan Peters (Nov 25, 2022)

I'd love to see what reverb you guys are using and a bit about it.
What brand/ reverb, when do you use it and what are your settings
I know this is a huge question but Id love to hear some specifics or just give a little insight into maybe a specific instrument.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 26, 2022)

Valhalla vintage verb

_Note: I have not received any free reverb plugins but own about 14 of them_


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 26, 2022)

I've just purchased *Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Pro* so that's the one I'm playing around with the most at the moment. It works well on the Mix Bus but is great on individual instruments too. The key features that stand out are the Early Reflections Control, Ducking and Chorus Modulation. I only work in Stereo so the Surround capabilities are not particularly relevant for me. I also have Seventh Heaven Pro which I find particularly good on vocals.

Other reverbs I use are;

*Strymon BigSky* - the iconic guitar pedal has now been ported to software and is renowned for its lush ambient reverbs and unique FX such as Cloud and Bloom. A super plugin if you want/need something a little different.

*Audio Ease Altiverb* - one of the best Convolution reverbs out there. Used more for TV/Film post production than anything else but, if you want to reporoduce the ambience of an environment such as a famous concert theatre, stadium, church, etc. this is the baby to get.

*All the Valhalla Reverbs* - Excellent reverbs at a very reasonable price but now tend to take a backseat to the ones above.

Other reverbs I have that get used from time to time are;

Zynaptiq Adaptiverb
Eventide Blackhole, Shimmerverb, Mangledverb, Spring and TVerb
Fabfilter Pro R
Baby Audio Crystalline
Soundtoys LittlePlate


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 26, 2022)

Primarily those by Valhalla DSP. Room is my daily driver, but I often use Shimmer and Supermassive for special uses. I was also pleasantly surprised with "Raum" from Native Instruments (a part of the Komplete package). This is more an SFX type of reverb, though.

Overall, I prefer algorithmic reverbs for general reverberation and shared space. I'm using IRs mostly for sound design and experiments. That being said, I don't have a dedicated convolution plugin (apart from the Reflektor). I prefer using IRs directly in libraries that have this option.

Personally, I always start with the presets that fit best what I'm after and rarely feel the need for some dramatic tweaks. At least when it comes to Valhalla Room.


----------



## ZTYAAA (Nov 26, 2022)

Nimbus , R4


----------



## muk (Nov 26, 2022)

A variety of reverbs. Most of todays reverbs are of great quality, and it really doesn't matter so much what you use, but how you use it. But even there, in most cases reverb is quite simple to apply in my opinion. If it doesn't draw any attention to itself, the job is done.

The ones I use most frequently are Independence Origami (for a stage placement tool that works with IRs), often with an IR from Jesus Christus Kirche in Dahlem Berlin. The SP2016 for early reflections. Altiverb. Sometimes VSL Hybrid Reverb for the algorithmic tail. Here is one example of a practical setup I use:






Concertgebouw Kamerorkest - a gorgeous strings sound


CCO is insanely great!! They are! The recording engineer(s) did a fantastic job as well on this recording. It's really reference quality.




vi-control.net





You can hear an example of this setup in the opening post.


----------



## GregSilver (Nov 26, 2022)

Valhalla Vintage Verb, Valhalla Room, Eventide Blackhole, Relab LX480 - the usual suspects


----------



## mussnig (Nov 26, 2022)

Mostly Nimbus, R4, Cinematic Rooms Pro and 7H. I recently had some crashes in Studio One Pro 5 on Windows 10 where the culprits turned out to be Nimbus and R4. Since they sadly don't get updates anymore I will probably use them less and less ...


----------



## Honigdachs (Nov 26, 2022)

Whatever I have lying around or click on first ... Vienna Hybrid Reverb, Breeze2, Spaces, Nimbus, REV PLATE-140, Adaptiverb. For sound design also Raum. It really doesn't matter much, I think reverb is an excessively talked about topic and massively overrated.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 26, 2022)

At the moment, pretty much all LiquidSonics (CRP, 7HP, Tai Chi, etc)
and Valhalla Supermassive.

More rarely, Valhalla Vintage Room, NI Raum, Fabfilter ProR, Soundtoys plate, Eventide SP2016 & Blackhole, stock Logic reverbs, etc.

I confess I’m a perverb…


----------



## Honigdachs (Nov 26, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> I’m a perverb


----------



## Banquet (Nov 26, 2022)

MTurboReverb for me.

I was going to get CR Pro over Black Friday, but first wanted to test MTR and I loved that so much I bought it instead. It's going to be my main reverb from now on partly due to the quality of the ERs which really bring the instrument out of the mix. Also its amazing versatility because, apart from great sounding rooms and halls, it can also do beautiful shoe gaze style shimmers and reverb clouds and then you can also make your own reverb algo's and randomise them for unlimited sound design.

Before buying that my most used were SP2016, Blackhole and Aether. VSS4 HD is an awesome reverb and much like CR Pro and MTR it's ERs are fantastic... however unfortunately it's a terrible CPU hog.


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2022)

Inspirata Personal ed., often as a send, Lexicon PCM, Spaces II, SH standard, Waves ir1, Verberate 2, Relab 480.


----------



## PebbleStream (Nov 26, 2022)

ZTYAAA said:


> Nimbus , R4


Same here, they sound great and do almost whatever I want so every time I see some sexy sleek new reverb for sale I just remember what I have is already great.


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 26, 2022)

All things Valhalla. Altiverb. Verberate 2, and now lately Berlin Studio.


----------



## RSK (Nov 26, 2022)

I jumped on the Cinematic Rooms bandwagon and don't regret it. I use that and the Valhalla stuff.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 26, 2022)

Some of my favorites:

For orchestral purposes:

- Berlin Studio (my new favourite)
- Ircam VerbV3
- Cinematic Rooms Pro
- Nimbus & R4

other favorites:

- HD Cart
- Sonsig
- PSP 2445
- Acon Verberate 2 (just picked it up; it has some amazing features)

for more special cases 

- PSP Nexcellence (fantastic spring reverb)
- Reverberate 3 (usually if I want Bricasti IRs)
- Blackhole
- IK CSR Inverse (use this a lot in electronic music)
- IK Sunset Sound Studio (great for a "rock" setup)
- VSS3 (not really a favorite, but it has great quality)
- Eventide UltraReverb (has very special options)
- PSP Pianoverb2 (sometimes if I need more resonances from a (sampled) piano. They all suck in this regard, and pianoverb doesn't change that either, but it helps a bit)


for positioning it's usually between Precedence, Schoeps mono upmix and (not so often) Eventide SP2016; sometimes Ircam VerbV3 .
But for orchestral stuff, Berlin makes these obsolete.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 26, 2022)

Cinematic Rooms Pro is my go to (I work in stereo). Then, TaiChi.

After that, I only have a handful still installed (deleted several): just added Lustrous Plates Surround and Seventh Heaven Pro, but also have Supermassive, LX480 Essentials, Valhalla Vintage Verb, HD Cart, and Micro Digital Reverberator.

I suspect LPS will also become a go to.

I retired Nimbus and R4 a little over a year ago after horribly loud audio glitches.


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 26, 2022)

Seventh Heaven and Fabfilter Pro-R. Valhalla Shimmer is something I may get in the future to try out for pianos and acoustic guitars.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> - Berlin Studio (my new favourite)


Wow ! That's interesting. I purchased it, but haven't installed, or tested it yet. But you are surely making me very excited about this reverb plugin. Thanks.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 26, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> I've just purchased *Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Pro* so that's the one I'm playing around with the most at the moment. It works well on the Mix Bus but is great on individual instruments too. The key features that stand out are the Early Reflections Control, Ducking and Chorus Modulation. I only work in Stereo so the Surround capabilities are not particularly relevant for me. I also have Seventh Heaven Pro which I find particularly good on vocals.
> 
> Other reverbs I use are;
> 
> ...


Can’t argue with this list. AudioEase is my favorite since they add some rad impulses all the time for no charge. Use it for post a lot and it’s a great tool for gluing different orchestral libraries together. ( Even live recorded commissions in separate geographies) East west spaces is a close second. For working post in general and specifically with foley - Indoor is essential.


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Nov 26, 2022)

Valhalla Room
Valhalla Supermassive
LS Bricasti M7 IRs in Kilohearts Convolver
Unfiltered Audio Silo


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2022)

Reverbs I use often:

- MTurboReverb by Melda
- VSR REV6000 by Relab
- Seventh Heaven by Liquidsonics
- Valhalla Vintage Verb
- PerfectRoom, PerfectPlateXL by Denise
- Sunset Sound Studios Reverb by IKM
- Waves IR1, H-Reverb
- kHs Convolver
- Valhalla Supermassive
- Blackhole by Eventide

Relative newcomers (for me) that I have grown fond of:

- Crystalline by BABY Audio
- MIR Pro 3D 24 by VSL 
- Unfiltered Audio TAILS
- Sky Box by Joey Sturgis Tones


----------



## Everratic (Nov 26, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Cinematic Rooms Pro is my go to (I work in stereo). Then, TaiChi.
> 
> After that, I only have a handful still installed (deleted several): just added Lustrous Plates Surround and Seventh Heaven Pro, but also have Supermassive, LX480 Essentials, Valhalla Vintage Verb, HD Cart, and Micro Digital Reverberator.
> 
> ...


What do you use TaiChi for? I demod it for an hour and thought it could be useful for widening dry/mono libraries in a more pleasing manner to help blend them with wet orchestral libraries. I've been using standard CR and SH for that, but they sometimes seem too "clean" for this purpose.


----------



## I like music (Nov 26, 2022)

Ryan Peters said:


> I'd love to see what reverb you guys are using and a bit about it.
> What brand/ reverb, when do you use it and what are your settings
> I know this is a huge question but Id love to hear some specifics or just give a little insight into maybe a specific instrument.


Cubase stock reverbs. Mainly because I don't know what I'm doing, so spending money on reverbs would be a waste for me hehe.

For orchestral, Dutch Hall preset (ReVerence) is pretty good!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 26, 2022)

I mostly use Native Instruments Raum, Valhalla SuperMassive, Sunset Sound Studio Reverb, Sanford Reverb and Soundtoys Little Plate, now I bought Tai Chi Lite and got Halls of Fame 3 Digital Legends as a freebie so I'll be studying those, both of them did sound pretty silky


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 26, 2022)

For orchestral, chamber music, jazz etc. I only use VSL MIR Pro and pick a suitable room.

For electronic music I go to:

Eventide Blackhole
ValhallaDSP Shimmer
ValhallaDSP VintageVerb


----------



## Tanarri (Nov 26, 2022)

Valhalla Vintage Verb and Nimbus, for everything (and yeah, I have way more reverbs than that). Eventide SP2016 for the "put it into a room" trick.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 26, 2022)

I like mostly;

Studio One stock room and convolution verbs, sometimes loaded with Lexicon ir’s.
Audiority Xenoverb
Arturia verbs


----------



## fakemaxwell (Nov 26, 2022)

Should we rename this forum 'Reverb, Reverb, and Reverb'?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 26, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> Should we rename this forum 'Reverb, Reverb, and Reverb'?


Nah. More like, "Re-veeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbbbbbbbbbb" maybe.


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 26, 2022)

What reverbs am I using? All of them... I have a problem, OK? Don't _judge _me...

Except.... except... now I read these posts, there are a few I still don't have... hrrrmmm... hahah <SOBS>

Seriously though, I really like:

- Quantum 2772 Evolution - Savant Audio Labs: its somehow crystal clear when other reverbs sound muddy
- Tai Chi: zero effort, default setting sounds warm and lush to me on any source material
- Reverberate3 - I love FS-48 Large Church


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 26, 2022)

Everratic said:


> What do you use TaiChi for? I demod it for an hour and thought it could be useful for widening dry/mono libraries in a more pleasing manner to help blend them with wet orchestral libraries. I've been using standard CR and SH for that, but they sometimes seem too "clean" for this purpose.


I don't really work with orchestral instrument sounds. CRP is more for when I want clean or clean+character. If I want to have a more vintage or effected reverb, I'll next reach for TC (otherwise Valhalla Vintage, LX480 Essentials, or Micro Digital Rev).


----------



## Jerner (Nov 26, 2022)

Eventide SP2016 for small rooms.
Eventide Blackhole. Instant surreal ambience for anything.
Eventide Shimmerverb. Don't really get along with this one but I'd like to.
Softube TSAR-1 for large spaces. Seriously underrated plugin.
Softube Atlantis Chambers. Old school concrete boxes sound really different to wooden concert halls, imagine that.

Been looking at Altiverb for a proper large space convolution reverb but man is it expensive.

It's such a bummer that blackhole and shimmer aren't stereo input. I'm such a slut for reverb however that on the Blackhole send channel I run two separate instances, one for the left channel and one for the right, with almost the same settings. In the chain before the dual holes another plugin provides bit of early reflections to generate some crosstalk and voilá, dreamscape _without_ losing the positioning. Delicious.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 26, 2022)

One quick tip if you’re getting mushy results — I like to use a short, medium, and long decay ( 3 separate reverbs sends ). Longer tails take up headroom so use them wisely.


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Valhalla vintage verb
> 
> _Note: I have not received any free reverb plugins but own about 14 of them_


One of my Faces


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> I've just purchased *Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms Pro* so that's the one I'm playing around with the most at the moment. It works well on the Mix Bus but is great on individual instruments too. The key features that stand out are the Early Reflections Control, Ducking and Chorus Modulation. I only work in Stereo so the Surround capabilities are not particularly relevant for me. I also have Seventh Heaven Pro which I find particularly good on vocals.
> 
> Other reverbs I use are;
> 
> ...


Ive been wanting to try altiverb, but its been too expensive!


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Primarily those by Valhalla DSP. Room is my daily driver, but I often use Shimmer and Supermassive for special uses. I was also pleasantly surprised with "Raum" from Native Instruments (a part of the Komplete package). This is more an SFX type of reverb, though.
> 
> Overall, I prefer algorithmic reverbs for general reverberation and shared space. I'm using IRs mostly for sound design and experiments. That being said, I don't have a dedicated convolution plugin (apart from the Reflektor). I prefer using IRs directly in libraries that have this option.
> 
> Personally, I always start with the presets that fit best what I'm after and rarely feel the need for some dramatic tweaks. At least when it comes to Valhalla Room.


Gotta love valhalla!


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

ZTYAAA said:


> Nimbus , R4


Never heard of these!


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

muk said:


> A variety of reverbs. Most of todays reverbs are of great quality, and it really doesn't matter so much what you use, but how you use it. But even there, in most cases reverb is quite simple to apply in my opinion. If it doesn't draw any attention to itself, the job is done.
> 
> The ones I use most frequently are Independence Origami (for a stage placement tool that works with IRs), often with an IR from Jesus Christus Kirche in Dahlem Berlin. The SP2016 for early reflections. Altiverb. Sometimes VSL Hybrid Reverb for the algorithmic tail. Here is one example of a practical setup I use:
> 
> ...


Ive been meaning to try altiverb


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

GregSilver said:


> Valhalla Vintage Verb, Valhalla Room, Eventide Blackhole, Relab LX480 - the usual suspects


Guilty as charged too. Just not the relab


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Mostly Nimbus, R4, Cinematic Rooms Pro and 7H. I recently had some crashes in Studio One Pro 5 on Windows 10 where the culprits turned out to be Nimbus and R4. Since they sadly don't get updates anymore I will probably use them less and less ...


Ive been wanting to buy cinematice rooms - for the surround too!


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

Honigdachs said:


> Whatever I have lying around or click on first ... Vienna Hybrid Reverb, Breeze2, Spaces, Nimbus, REV PLATE-140, Adaptiverb. For sound design also Raum. It really doesn't matter much, I think reverb is an excessively talked about topic and massively overrated.


I have a love hate relationship with REV


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> At the moment, pretty much all LiquidSonics (CRP, 7HP, Tai Chi, etc)
> and Valhalla Supermassive.
> 
> More rarely, Valhalla Vintage Room, NI Raum, Fabfilter ProR, Soundtoys plate, Eventide SP2016 & Blackhole, stock Logic reverbs, etc.
> ...


I used to use liquidsonics a bit, but not so much anymore
been wanting to try cinematic rooms


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

Banquet said:


> MTurboReverb for me.
> 
> I was going to get CR Pro over Black Friday, but first wanted to test MTR and I loved that so much I bought it instead. It's going to be my main reverb from now on partly due to the quality of the ERs which really bring the instrument out of the mix. Also its amazing versatility because, apart from great sounding rooms and halls, it can also do beautiful shoe gaze style shimmers and reverb clouds and then you can also make your own reverb algo's and randomise them for unlimited sound design.
> 
> Before buying that my most used were SP2016, Blackhole and Aether. VSS4 HD is an awesome reverb and much like CR Pro and MTR it's ERs are fantastic... however unfortunately it's a terrible CPU hog.


Youve thrown some new names at me here


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

Rob said:


> Inspirata Personal ed., often as a send, Lexicon PCM, Spaces II, SH standard, Waves ir1, Verberate 2, Relab 480.


How do you find the waves?


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

RSK said:


> I jumped on the Cinematic Rooms bandwagon and don't regret it. I use that and the Valhalla stuff.


Im thinking about cinematic rooms too!


----------



## Ryan Peters (Nov 26, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Some of my favorites:
> 
> For orchestral purposes:
> 
> ...


You own a lot haha


----------



## KEM (Nov 26, 2022)

For the orchestra? Cinematic Rooms Pro. For everything else? Blackhole or Valhalla Vintage Verb


----------



## GregSilver (Nov 26, 2022)

Ryan Peters said:


> Guilty as charged too. Just not the relab


Give it a try/ demo it, it's great!


----------



## Marsen (Nov 26, 2022)

Cinematic Rooms
Nimbus
Tai Chi
Fab-Pro R
UAD 480 L
UAD 224
Seven Heaven
Black Hole
UAD-EMT 250
Spring Reverb


----------



## Pincel (Nov 26, 2022)

My most used these days are PhoenixVerb, RAUM, and Blackhole. I also have R2 and Nimbus, but I rarely use them. I'm a pretty basic guy when it comes to reverb as you can tell, but I really like those. Also, I'm too poor to buy all those wonderful fancy reverb you guys use.


----------



## Akoustecx (Nov 26, 2022)

R4, Nimbus, Crystalline, Blackhole, Xenoverb, Grainspace, Space Duck, MReverbMB, Eos 2, Softube Spring, HY-Filter 4, Relayer, Dual delay X.
Need to try the NI and IKM ones again.


----------



## Jerner (Nov 26, 2022)

ok calm down i'm demoing cinematic rooms
ok i like this a bit too much


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 26, 2022)

Jerner said:


> ok calm down i'm demoing cinematic rooms
> ok i like this a bit too much


Liquidsonics also makes it easy to use the early reflections of one reverb with the tails of another reverb. Mix and match! So you can take the ERs of CR and add the tail from 7H.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 26, 2022)

Ryan Peters said:


> I'd love to see what reverb you guys are using and a bit about it.
> What brand/ reverb, when do you use it and what are your settings
> I know this is a huge question but Id love to hear some specifics or just give a little insight into maybe a specific instrument.


i am extensively using the CLA Echosphere in combination with many, because is the most simple to learn, to the point where I can say to my self: thats it!


but also used a lot
EW espaces (convolution with some transparency)
Waves Ir1 (gives a lot of color)
Abbey Road Chambers/Plates (sui generis)
CLA Epic (delay/reverb chain)

i use TAL reverb for the taiiiiiillllll





valhalla is for me a delay or FX reverb


i consider buying the H-Reverb, but first i testif CLA epic has what i want (the ressonance , the "crowd" effect ). But H-reverb has probably a more organic ressonance... omg theses sales kill my concentration


----------



## Jerner (Nov 26, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Liquidsonics also makes it easy to use the early reflections of one reverb with the tails of another reverb. Mix and match! So you can take the ERs of CR and add the tail from 7H.


Yeah that is a lot of ER control. It's definitely more flexible in front of the dual blackholes than what I was using.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 27, 2022)

Here's a good video on Reverbs from Guy Mitchelmore. He's actually using Cinematic Rooms and Altiverb as his main examples.


----------



## Rob (Nov 27, 2022)

Ryan Peters said:


> How do you find the waves?


been using IR1 for ages, I find it very good, with extensive tweaking possibilities, and a good choice of irs... today less used since I got Inspirata


----------



## PeterN (Nov 27, 2022)

Has Liquidsonics 7th Heaven been updated to M1 yet?

If not, they should be ripped off the title of being professional.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 27, 2022)

Ryan Peters said:


> You own a lot haha


Fun fact: I own a lot more than these, the number is above 30.
However, while the reverbs that I use in an orchestral context are the few mentioned ones (Berlin Studio, Cinematic Rooms Pro, Ircam Verb etc.), I do indeed make a lot of use for the other ones (and also those that I didn't mention).

After a while (if you work lots of hours each dayer over many years) the choice of the reverb gets very intuitive. And often, it's quite inspirational to pick a neglected one.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 27, 2022)

For anything Orchestral Simplicity Berlin Studio is now everywhere in my setup 

https://samplicity.com/ 

Cinematic rooms for pretty much everything else

best

e


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Has Liquidsonics 7th Heaven been updated to M1 yet?
> 
> If not, they should be ripped off the title of being professional.


Yes, all of their plugins are Apple Silicon native.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 27, 2022)

ed buller said:


> For anything Orchestral Simplicity Berlin Studio is now everywhere in my setup
> 
> https://samplicity.com/
> 
> ...


Don’t forget these https://cdn.samplicity.com/downloads/irs/free-bri/Samplicity-M7-Quad-and-Double-Stereo-IR-files.zip


----------



## proggermusic (Nov 27, 2022)

Just jumping in here since I do love some good reverb. 

For years, like many, my go-to has been Valhalla Vintage Verb, and I've added Valhalla Room to the collection in the past year or so. Between these two I'm generally more than covered, they're beautiful and very easy to use.

But... BUT... for plate reverb in particular, there's a serious new contender from one of my other favorite developers! And that's Fuse Audio Labs' VREV-140. I didn't understand why people liked plate reverbs until I used this one. It's glorious. He's having a bonkers sale right now, too, so... jump on it if you need a plate reverb. I think it's the best in the industry and it's fifteen freakin bucks at the moment.


----------



## Petrucci (Nov 27, 2022)

I've got many, but now use HD Cart, UAD 224, UAD 480, Spaces 2 and MIR. And yeah - BLACKHOLE))


----------



## Cdnalsi (Nov 27, 2022)

Lately I've only been using IRs on AUX busses loaded into Space Designer. I love mixing and matching various microphone IRs from places like here, alongside the Todd AO IR floating around this forum. Also Protoverb.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 28, 2022)

Interesting to know about reverb plugins I didn't know about. The berlin studio looks awesome.
I am shocked at the price that Altiverb still has. It's been ages and it's still standing as standard with the price not diluted. Unlike east west stuff lol.

I have been using mainly Spaces 1. I haven't updated to the newer version. The update price, even at discount, it's just stupid.

B2 from 2C audio is one that I have used as a last addition in the chain and for synth tracks.
I have only seen in the thread one mention of a reverb from 2C audio. I think it was breeze.

Not sure, but I find that maybe the algorithmic reverbs are sort of "what is popular at the time".
I remember few years ago 2c audio will appear as a first in class all over in this forum.

In my case, I find daunting and almost a waste of time to be designing rooms with a gazillion of buttons and knobs.  I rather use a simple good convolution.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 28, 2022)

Finding so much continued inspirations with Altiverb 7
I have been see using also Black hole, Arturia Rev Plate 140, and Raum

I have a number of others like Valhalla - Halls - the Izotope Ones - UVI ... 

Just something about imaging ones self in the great spaces of Altiverb - seeing the picture LOL


----------



## TintoL (Nov 28, 2022)

Tempted a lot with altiverb... but, I must resist.... that thing is too expensive.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 28, 2022)

TintoL said:


> Tempted a lot with altiverb... but, I must resist.... that thing is too expensive.


I think I got it for a little less than retail ... Plugin discounts I think it's was 11% less than anywhere else


----------

